
Google opts out of FISA disclosure deal, calls it 'a step back for users' - srathi
http://mobile.theverge.com/2013/6/15/4432368/google-opts-out-of-fisa-disclosure-deal-made-by-facebook-and
======
rosser
This begins to hint at something I've been kind-of hoping to see since this
all started to break: internet companies competing with one another over who
can be the most transparent. If only that were to have time and opportunity to
set, and become the norm...

------
morpher
Can't you just separately report the number of non-confidential-law-
enforcement requests (as an exact number), and let the reader take the
difference?

~~~
kllrnohj
Pretty sure the NSA isn't that stupid to leave that loophole wide open.

Similarly Google probably isn't allowed to disclose the past 6 months even in
aggregate since they already published specifics.

------
ck2
If NSA has nothing to hide about FISA requests, what are they afraid of? Works
both ways eh?

~~~
b6
No. :(

